# Advantech nuc cover test



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

After reading others tout the virtues of this material for numerous uses I decided to give it a try.

I have nucs that I made from some 3/4" band sawed pine. The boxes glued and stapled together nice and square but the lids warped a bit since I didn't fully dry the wood (only two and a half months stickered in the garage). The resulting gaps causes water to leak into the nuc.

Our local lumber yard has tons of this Advantech material in various thicknesses. 1/2", 3/4", 7/8", 1" and 1 1/8". Lumber guy said it is what almost every contractor uses for subflooring since we get so much rain before they can get a roof on. It has a waxy feel to it, cuts like a dream. I bought one sheet of 3/4" for $24.98 and made replacement lids for all of my nucs. Just because I had it laying around and like the look of a white top on my green nucs I threw a coat of exterior latex stain on them. They fit the nucs snug as can be and are perfectly flat and true. Once I get a case of mason jars I will drill a hole for a hive top feeder in each.

I also put some scrap pieces outside to see how they take the weather without any stain at all. Since it has a "50 year warranty" I doubt I see will see much in the way of degradation in the next year or two.

I liked working with this material so much I am going to build some top covers for my normal hives next! Pics to follow...


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I think it's better than real wood for top covers - it stays flat, and it's heavy enough to not blow off even without a brick on top. I have some unpainted supers made out of it when I was in a bind for time and equipment, and although ugly as home made sin they are still like new structurally. Prepare from some push back though in the form of "I've never tried that therefore it won't work."


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Keth Comollo said:


> Since it has a "50 year warranty" I doubt I see will see much in the way of degradation in the next year or two.


I think your test of this product is a great idea. But don't be mislead by the warranty.


> AdvanTech panels are designated as Exposure 1 under U.S. Department of Commerce voluntary product standard PS 2-04 section 4.1.1.2. and *therefore are not warranted for exterior uses. *
> 
> _Complete warranty: _http://huberwood.com/media/documents/pdf/ADVANTECH/AdvanTechFlooringSheathingWarranty309.pdf


Huber expects their product to be _inside a roofed structure_ for the "50 years" of the warranty.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

It's been a couple of months... how are your test samples faring?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have been using some scrap that looks like Advantech and it warps.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I also bought a sheet this sprting and made several tops for both nucs and regular hive tops because I ran out of made up equipment in middle of swarm season. I used a few untreated and after two rain storms I noticed some delamination taking place. I primed and painted them all and they are now holding up fine.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

OSB looks like Advantech, but it isn't. It will swell at he edges and warp easily when wet.
Advantech has a different glue and a waxy substance applied during manufacture that makes it very water resistant.

I messaged Keith through his Youtube account and he replied that his samples are still out in the weather and holding up very well...so wel that he is using it for some more bee equipment.


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

Any updates on your advantech lids 3 years later?


----------



## homesteader824 (Jun 9, 2012)

I've got migratory-style hive covers made of Advantech, primed and painted. They are starting their second winter and look as good as new. We've had the wettest year I can remember since I started beekeeping in 2002.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Been using them for three years, unpainted. They're now grey, but not a warp at all.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

snl said:


> but not a warp at all.


That's good to hear. I have a lot of plywood migratory style covers that are warping pretty bad. One of my winter projects is to build a stack of new covers using Advantech.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Make sure tho, that is is Advantech. Some say it is when it is not. If it is the real thing, the name "Advantech" is spray painted on each board.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

I have used this product in home construction and it is worth the money. I am considering building hive boxes with it. Think a good coat of paint is a wise idea.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I built some migratory covers out of the composite wood chips LP
boards. This is their 4th seasons just a bit faded because I did not repaint or
waterproof them again. No wrap and keeps on going. The LP board is much like
the advantech just a bit cheaper but with the same purpose as roofing material.


----------



## Tejones121 (Apr 28, 2015)

The premium osb subfloors of all brands are good materials, however the warranty is based on structural integrity in an interior environment. It will hold well outdoors, especially when painted. But when the moisture finally gets in it, it will go pretty quickly.


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm thinking about building some hive bodies out of this stuff.....anyone give it a try?


----------



## homesteader824 (Jun 9, 2012)

Swampsquash said:


> I'm thinking about building some hive bodies out of this stuff.....anyone give it a try?


I think they would be heavier than I would want. And the edges of the Advantech probably wouldn't hold up as good to a hive tool. But you never know til you try.


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

homesteader824 said:


> I think they would be heavier than I would want. And the edges of the Advantech probably wouldn't hold up as good to a hive tool. But you never know til you try.


Yeah I thought about that...But I think it's a 2lb or 3lb difference for a deep....but I'm not sure. I'd take that for $5 a deep and $3.25 a super. FL is the land of expensive wood lol


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

I made some hive bodies out of it. 
Some painted, some not.
After a few years they are in great condition.
But they are heavy as bricks I won't do it again


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

Beregondo said:


> I made some hot bodies out of it.
> Some painted, some not.
> After a few years they are in great condition.
> But they are heavy as bricks I won't do it again


How much heavier then pine would you say they are?


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

In pounds? No clue....but enouh that if you loadrd them on a truck for almonds, you'd have to leave quite a few on the groind to stay legal weight.

I *might* use it if I only had three hives I never moved, and only lifyeed boxes a few times a season...but probably not.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

I built a few deeps with it. Considerable difference in weight but I didn't weigh them. Probably not a good choice for a migratory pollinator. Just fine for a brood box that rarely moves. I find the wood cuts well enough for rabbet joints but doubt it will cut clean dadoes for box joints or handholds.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

I build 5 frame nucs and 10 frame outer covers out of it. I find it needs plenty of paint. I have a few that blistered and swelled up. I would lever build 10 frame equipment out of it. Holy crap is the stuff heavy. A 3/4 sheet has to weigh 100lbs


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

I've looked at this considering the wood I can get here. This is at 20% moisture content for the pine which will vary greatly. The difference at the box level should only be a couple of pounds. I'm planning on Advantech for covers, but I ultimately bought boxes...

4' x 8' x 3/4" is 2 cu. ft. http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/weigt-wood-d_821.html lists Pine, Northern White at 25 lb per cu. ft. and Pine, Southern Yellow at 36 lb per. So that is 50 to 72 lbs.

http://www.huberwood.com/advantech/products/advantech-flooring lists 78 lbs for 4'x8'x23/32"

http://parr.com/PDFs/PG_plywoodthickness.pdf lists 60.8 lbs for the same. I'm sure there is variance by type and manufacturer.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the link "Tex". Did a little more browsing on their site and noticed that they list an Advantech sheathing panels in 1/2", 5/8" and 23/32" available in SE (standard or straight edge perhaps?) as opposed to t&g which wouldn't seem to be ideal for hive use. 
http://www.huberwood.com/advantech/products/advantech-sheathing
Personally, I would love the thicker dimensions but all our lids and bottoms are 1/2" and deviation from that is going to create issues with uniformity in loading. Anyone have experience with 1/2"? According to their specs going up to 5/8" significantly increases the strength.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Availability seems to be my problem. The 3/4" flooring is stocked at a lumber yard (local??, 30+ minute drive), but everything else is special order. The big box stores claim they have it in searches, but then try to sell low grade stuff. This is one of the reasons I decided to only use it for covers. I'll pick up a sheet or two when I'm near a location.

I thought about making boxes with 1/2" stock like the Coates NUC plans, but was concerned about durability. Also, there were other discussions I read about box density and temperature control. The final straw was a change at work that appears to limit my ability to use the shop.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I made deep hives and migratory covers out of 1/2" LP composite particles board.
The advantech board is heavier than the LP boards. There are other thickness of the
LP boards too just like the advantech. The price is a big difference.


Deep hive of LP board:


----------



## Swampsquash (Oct 25, 2014)

beepro said:


> I made deep hives and migratory covers out of 1/2" LP composite particles board.
> The advantech board is heavier than the LP boards. There are other thickness of the
> LP boards too just like the advantech. The price is a big difference.


I like your corner reinforcements!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

This was discussed on the Equipment forum not too long ago. Here's my experience with Advantech:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?317769-OSB-Plywood&p=1329813#post1329813


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks!

The painted migratory cover made with the same LP materials lasted for 3 years already.
I did not repaint it for the last 2 years. It is still as good. The secret is in cutting the board with
an angle grinder. But be very careful when handling one. Use the appropriate saw for your safety to
do the job right. I only use the angle grinder when building the migratory covers. The regular deep hive
boxes I will use a wood saw. After finished and painted, the hive is not much heavier than a regular deep cypress hive.
Of course, if you use the thicker LP board then the hive box is heavier when done. There is a member here who
built a bee trailer house entirely out of these composite particle boards. But I'm not sure if it is the advantech or the LP boards.
So if he can use it for the hive boxes inside the trailer then it is good enough for me in a mild winter area. 
I do stock my overwinter nucs with lots of big fat nurse bees to keep them warm all winter long. Because I have good results in 
using them I will continue to build more this coming Spring.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

Beepro- you don't _really _use an angle grinder to cut boards. Please, say it ain't so.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

beepro said:


> Thanks!
> But be very careful when handling one. Use the appropriate saw for your safety to
> do the job right.


Hey, didn't I gave out advance warning already! 
Not for everyone you know. Even the pros will not go for it-- Too danger they say.
Their fingers are too precious. And they have seen it all. Probably lost one already.
Don't worry, my head and fingers are still intact. At least for now. 
"For your safety!"

Don't you ever use an angle grinder:


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

beepro said:


> Hey, didn't I gave out advance warning already!
> Not for everyone you know. Even the pros will not go for it-- Too danger they say.
> Their fingers are too precious. And they have seen it all. Probably lost one already.
> Don't worry, my head and fingers are still intact. At least for now.
> ...


What's the "blade" on that grinder? I use a Home Depot Ridgid double-cut saw (two blades, spinning in opposite directions), which seems much safer. Plunge cuts are a dream, no kickback. Fingers are precious!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Cutting wood with an angle grinder_ "stinks!"_


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

crofter said:


> Cutting wood with an angle grinder_ "stinks!"_


yes indeed it does....!!!! 

But that's a often-overlooked method of cutting to have in your arsenal....(use what you got!)
The angle grinder does work really well for tight spaces, so it's a handy method to be aware of when the need arises...I personally wouldn't use this as a first choice for cutting straight lines in sheet stock though.... I'd recommend sticking to a toothed saw blade for most of your substantial cuts whenever possible - faster, cleaner, safer, finer control...... But.... if you only have an angle grinder (safety stuff aside)..... go for it....it works..... I use mine for all sorts of weird stuff - including the occasional cut/grind on wood.... 


Sky


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The blade is a grinder wheel. Not much of a blade like the 
typical saw blade with the teeth. I also modified a 3" saw blade to
adapt to the grinder so it will saw the small tree branches.
The grinder is good for cutting thin metals. For the wood board it
is a different story though it will seal in the cut on the edges. And good for
cutting small tree branches because it will sealed in the wood or should I say burned onto the live wood
to seal it in. This is the main reason that I use it for the LP boards instead of a table saw even though I do have
one to use for cutting wood boards specifically. Don't even attempt it if you
don't have the advanced wood shop skills.


----------



## GarfieldBeek (Jan 12, 2015)

I made some bottoms and tops from 3/4 advantech. Unpainted, you do see some degradation after one season, but not too bad. As far as weight, I think a 4x8 sheet weights about 70 pounds so you could calculate smaller pieces based on pounds per square foot. It is significantly heavier than pine for sure.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

beepro said:


> Don't even attempt it if you
> don't have the advanced wood shop skills.


No worries, those of us _with_ advance wood working skills won't be attempting it either.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So I have heard that too...


----------

